
Ask HN: What should I be learning? - franca
I am 32 years old jobless person. I have no CS background. I do not know anything about programming. I am learning Python for Web Programming. What are the modules, frameworks, and stack should I focus on to learning?
======
timwaagh
don't try to overcomplicate matters. if you truly do not know anything about
programming the best thing to do is to learn python before learning frameworks
and such.

